# [SOLVED] Issue with Logitech G710+



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought this Logitech G710+ on 7/29/2014 from newegg and thus far it has been great, however I just noticed an issue with the keyboard. When Num Lock is turned on all the numpad keys work properly (hitting the key makes the corresponding number appear, except for the 9/Page Up key. When the number 9 numpad key is hit nothing happens. Now this is really weird considering that the switch seems to work fine, when NumLock is off hitting that key performs a page up wich is normal behavior. But with NumLock on, the key does nothing. 

I have tried changing USB ports and uninstalling and reinstalling the Logitech Game Software, the only thing that helps is connecting the keyboard to a different computer. If I connect the keyboard to my fiance's computer the issue disappears. which means that it is somehow unique to my machine. But I have never seen this issue with any other keyboard I have used. Including the Logitech G510 that this replaced. I am at my wits end here, halp!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

try deleting the drivers in the device manager and reboot. let it install new driver.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



sobeit said:


> try deleting the drivers in the device manager and reboot. let it install new driver.


I uninstalled all the keyboard drivers that I could find under the Keyboards heading in the Device Manager, however now there is an entry showing an error.

The keyboard still works, but the issue persists.

Below are pics of the entry showing a message about a missing driver.

http://i.imgur.com/2fQl0s7.png
http://i.imgur.com/9ACk0er.png


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

I would create another account and see if it does the same thing on that account. also try a clean boot. How to perform a clean boot in Windows


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> I would create another account and see if it does the same thing on that account. also try a clean boot. How to perform a clean boot in Windows


Neither of these fixed the issue, the issue persisted with the other account, and after a clean boot.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

I just plugged in my old Logitech G510 and it has the same behavior, something in the system is causing this, I really don't want to have to reinstalll the OS...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

try a system file checker. Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files

EDIT: you could also try a live cd like ubuntu. theirs no need to install to machine just run it from a disk. Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> try a system file checker. Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files
> 
> EDIT: you could also try a live cd like ubuntu. theirs no need to install to machine just run it from a disk. Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu


I ran the SFC and received this message: "Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. Details are included in the CBS.log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log."

I have attached the log (too big for pastebin)


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

i will have to ask someone to look at the log. in the mean time i would run it again and see if get same.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> i will have to ask someone to look at the log. in the mean time i would run it again and see if get same.


Ran it again and got the same message, I attached the log from the second run just to be thorough.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

I have put the word out to have someone look at the logs. might be awhile before they reply so be patient


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> I have put the word out to have someone look at the logs. might be awhile before they reply so be patient


Thanks so much! This issue has been driving me nuts, not that it is critical, just the weird nature of it. I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Hello thedarkwolf25

This file has caused a lot of corruptions over the past few months;


```
2014-08-19 18:13:44, Info                  CSI    0000089a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-08-19 18:13:44, Info                  CSI    0000089b Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:nI43Fhjd6zsI16xELUh6jDqO3/BXIgVrq+vZvQUs9Jc=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-08-19 18:13:44, Info                  CSI    0000089c [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-08-19 18:13:44, Info                  CSI    0000089d Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:nI43Fhjd6zsI16xELUh6jDqO3/BXIgVrq+vZvQUs9Jc=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}
2014-08-19 18:13:44, Info                  CSI    0000089e [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-08-19 18:13:44, Info                  CSI    0000089f [SR] This component was referenced by [l:186{93}]"Microsoft-Windows-Printer-Drivers-Package~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.9600.16384.INF_prncacla"
```
Lets get it fixed up 

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

I am getting a 404 error when trying to download the SFCFix.zip file


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

OK, i have replaced the link in the above post, please try again


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Here is the contents of the log.

```
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2014-08-20 23:52:33.144
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\Ele\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [1]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB

Line blocked (SFCFix.txt): "C:\Users\Ele\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\SFCFix.txt" C:\Windows\SFCFix.txt.
WARNING: File C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB was not backed up as that would replace the current backup.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\Ele\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.3.0.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 1 datablocks.
Finish time: 2014-08-20 23:52:33.313
Script hash: QGjLfrW8LjyHfTdnlThcUFtru6Sik9LwPC6sskQhhN8=
----------------------EOF-----------------------
```
I ran the SFC again and this time it gave no mention of corrupt files, the log is attached


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

File looks good now. 

CBS log is not showing anymore errors that are of a concern 


```
2014-08-20 18:00:55, Info                  CSI    0000088d [SR] Verify complete
2014-08-20 18:00:55, Info                  CSI    0000088e [SR] Repairing 0 components
2014-08-20 18:00:55, Info                  CSI    0000088f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-08-20 18:00:55, Info                  CSI    00000890 [SR] Repair complete
```


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

That's good! However my original issue still exists lol


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

I think I would back stuff you want and do a repair install


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> I think I would back stuff you want and do a repair install


If there is anything else we can try I would like to do that first, reinstalling the OS is something I would like to avoid as much as possible.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Doing a repair install will not wipe out your programs or files just back up to be safe. You could try running a live cd like Ubuntu from the disk and see if it does same thing.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> Doing a repair install will not wipe out your programs or files just back up to be safe. You could try running a live cd like Ubuntu from the disk and see if it does same thing.


I did try doing a "refresh PC" with a USB boot stick, but it said that "something went wrong" and it could not complete. Would just running a livecd fix the issue in Windows? I'm not sure how that would fix the windows issue. I will look for one though.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Running the live cd not going to fix the issue going to tell you if it a software or hardware problem if works with live cd then most likely going to be software issue if still does same thing as before then going to be hardware.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> Running the live cd not going to fix the issue going to tell you if it a software or hardware problem if works with live cd then most likely going to be software issue if still does same thing as before then going to be hardware.


It has to be a software issue, when I use the keyboard on my fiances computer it works just fine and the issue does not exist. Also the issue exists on an old keyboard that I used in the past and never had this issue. So something happened software wise to cause this. I just have no idea what caused it or how to fix it (aside from reinstalling the OS).


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Can still be hardware the keyboard controller on motherboard could be faulty. That's why want you to run a live cd


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> Can still be hardware the keyboard controller on motherboard could be faulty. That's why want you to run a live cd


Just did, and it works fine in Ubuntu, so the issue is software/Windows related


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Ok then try the repair install Repair Install Windows 8


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

the generic drivers may not work try installing the ones from the following

Support + Downloads: G710 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Logitech


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



sobeit said:


> the generic drivers may not work try installing the ones from the following
> 
> Support + Downloads: G710 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Logitech


I've tried that already, deleting the current LGS install and resinstalling. It doesn't seem to work but I'll give it another shot.

EDIT: Same thing, no dice.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



thedarkwolf25 said:


> I've tried that already, deleting the current LGS install and resinstalling. It doesn't seem to work but I'll give it another shot.
> 
> EDIT: Same thing, no dice.


did you reboot after installing?


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



sobeit said:


> did you reboot after installing?


Yup, made no difference


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Are you going to try the repair install


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*



oscer1 said:


> Are you going to try the repair install


I tried the refresh already and it said it failed for an unknown reason, I think the repair removes all applications and I really don't want to have to do that as I need a few of them for school, and Visual Studio takes forever to download and install.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

well the only idea i have as of right now since you do not what to go back to factory settings. is to remap the key to another key you dont use much.


----------



## thedarkwolf25 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Issue with Logitech G710+*

Well it was my only option so I reset the OS and the issue is gone. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Some times that's what it takes. Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## dwpenn (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: New Issue with Logitech G710+*

Go to control panel. Mouse, select keyboard tab, then set the numlock, insert, scroll lock.and caps lock to the opposite, then save and exit. These soft choices override and change what might be expected from the keys themselves and this change to opposites might be what you need, and if not it's rversible.


----------



## keredd1010 (Oct 2, 2012)

Darkwolf

I know you have resolved the issue with an OS reload but next time you might want to try a system restore. I have fixed many quirky issues with this feature.


----------

